
Tech timebomb: The IRS is still living in the 1960s - jermaustin1
http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/tech-timebomb-the-irs-is-still-living-in-the-1960s/article/2557483
======
tantalor
We wouldn't have this problem if the tax writers were required to publish the
tax code in a machine readable format.

It's a complicated algorithm, but in terms of code it is what, maybe 10kloc?
That's not very much.

